# Internet und TV über die selbe Buchse!?



## Joushi87 (19. März 2022)

Hallo,
Ich wende mich an euch, da ich in keinem Elektrogeschäft eine Antwort bekam.
Problem:
Ich wohne seit November in einer neuen Wohnung. Dort habe ich TV-Empfang über Satellit und Internet über Kabel. So weit, so einfach. Ich habe eine Satellitenanschlussdose mit zwei Anschlüssen für TV (zum schrauben), wovon jedoch nur eine angeschlossen ist. Bisher habe ich meinen Kabelrouter an diesem Anschluss und kann durch umstecken mithilfe eines Adapters auf Coax bei Bedarf meinen Fernseher anschließen um Satellitenfern zu sehen. Diese Lösung war bislang okay, da ich kaum ferngesehen habe. Nun habe ich mich aber entschieden wieder Sky zu abonnieren und benötige dafür natürlich eine dauerhafte Lösung. 
In Elektrogeschäften sagte man mir, dass es eigentlich gar nicht möglich sei, mit dem selben Kabel und aus der selben Buchse Kabelinternet und Satellitenfernsehen zu empfangen. Der Beweis für das Gegenteil passiert aber täglich in meinem Wohnzimmer 

Nun die Frage:
Kann sich jemand vorstellen, was ich meine und hat eine Idee, wie ich, beispielsweise mit einem Splitter gleichzeitig den Router und den Receiver anschließen kann? 

Danke euch schonmal! 
Bei Fragen, gerne fragen 

Grüße Jascha


----------

